# New Router Purchase



## kapeller (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi

I am in the process of purchasing a new router for my workshop. The one I am interested in is the Triton TRA001.

Any views, thoughts?

Before I outlay the $$$$$ 


Cheers!!!!!!


Lou


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Many of us like it. I have two


----------



## kapeller (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi Bill

Thanks for that advice

Cheers!!!!!

Lou


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

If it's for table mounting then you couldn't do better but for hand held plunge routing, which can and probably should be the main method of use then I would not recommend it. Whilst more expensive, the Makita RP2301FC is FAR Superior for hand held use.


----------



## kapeller (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi Harry 

Thanks for your response. I intend to use the Triton with a table.

I have a Makita RP0900 which I mainly use with my dovetail jig.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Lou, in spite of the many years that you have been involved with woodworking I suspect that you haven't done a great deal of serious routing. I base this on the fact that you have a Makita RPO900 which is quite a small router, only about 1hp with a rather shallow depth of cut and of course it is fixed speed. Hopefully as time goes by and you see the kind of things that can be achieved with a powerful router like the RP2301FC which is about 3.25hp and has variable speed with soft start and uses linear bearings for the smoothest, lightest plunge that I've come across during my 40 years of routing. It also has built in lights but they leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

harrysin said:


> Lou, in spite of the many years that you have been involved with woodworking I suspect that you haven't done a great deal of serious routing. I base this on the fact that you have a Makita RPO900 which is quite a small router, only about 1hp with a rather shallow depth of cut and of course it is fixed speed. Hopefully as time goes by and you see the kind of things that can be achieved with a powerful router like the RP2301FC which is about 3.25hp and has variable speed with soft start and uses linear bearings for the smoothest, lightest plunge that I've come across during my 40 years of routing. It also has built in lights but they leave a lot to be desired.



Harry,
Just read your post in which you mentioned the big router and it made me remember to ask you something that I've meant to ask for a long time but keep forgetting to do. My neighbor is or has been a woodworking when he was less busy, he told me one time about a TV show in which a guy and his son had a woodworking shop in which the only tool in the entire shop was a router. Do you recall anything about such a story? 

Jerry


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Jerry Bowen said:


> Harry,
> he told me one time about a TV show in which a guy and his son had a woodworking shop in which the only tool in the entire shop was a router
> 
> Jerry


That's a sore subject lol :fie:


----------



## Bodger96 (Mar 18, 2014)

I recently purchased the Triton TRA001 for router table use and I am quite pleased. I use two Ryobi RE600 routers for most of my hand held work. Some people do not like a heavy machine for hand held work but I find it is very stable and actually works to my advantage most of the time.

Regards Bob


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

RainMan1 said:


> That's a sore subject lol :fie:


Rick, why is that?

Jerry


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I believe he is talking about the Router Workshop. They actually started this forum but sold it to the same company that owns Lumberjocks.com a couple years ago.


----------



## kapeller (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi Harry

Again thank your for your valid comment. I did own two Makita routers one was a 3601B and the other was a 3600BR. Both of which died about 5 years ago.

Since joining the Monash Men’s Shed I got inspires to start seriously woodworking again. I started making drawers with dovetail joints for the shed. That is why I purchased the smaller Makita.

I do have a question to ask based on your earlier response. If I may!

_“If it's for table mounting then you couldn't do better but for hand held plunge routing, which can and probably should be the main method of use then I would not recommend it. Whilst more expensive, the Makita RP2301FC is FAR Superior for hand held use.”_

What is the reason for not suggesting using the Triton for hand held plunge routing.

Thanks

Cheers!!!

Lou


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I have used my Tritons for both hand held and table use and found it very good in both configurations.

Some people claim the Triton is 'tippy' when used hand held, but I did not find that to be the case.

I could not detect any difference in smoothness between the plunge on the Triton and the Makita 3612C.

Just my opinion...

If you are only going to obtain one new router, I like being able to use the Makitas with the router skis, so that gets my vote in the end.

Like some of us you may end up with 4 or more routers........


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Jerry Bowen said:


> Rick, why is that?
> 
> Jerry


I was joking when I asked Harry why he didn't do the top radius on a wine holder with his router and he mentioned that it's not required for things that could be done in a more efficient manner . (I agree with Harry on that one ) 
So seeing these guys only have so much as a router in there shop , watch out! :nono:


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

Are you planning on putting it in a table? 

Seems every time I hear someone talk of this router. Most times its in a table.

Al


----------



## kapeller (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi James

Thanks for that information. I do intend to use the Triton in both the hand held and table mode and mainly use the Makita RP0900 with my dovetail jig.

Have a great day

Cheers!!!!

Lou


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Jerry Bowen said:


> Harry,
> Just read your post in which you mentioned the big router and it made me remember to ask you something that I've meant to ask for a long time but keep forgetting to do. My neighbor is or has been a woodworking when he was less busy, he told me one time about a TV show in which a guy and his son had a woodworking shop in which the only tool in the entire shop was a router. Do you recall anything about such a story?
> 
> Jerry


The only father and son TV show that I'm aware of Jerry Is Bob and Rick, the founders but no longer the owners of this forum. Whilst routing was their thing I doubt that it would have been their's, or anyone else's only tool, but then again I suppose that nails could be knocked in with the base of a router!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bodger96 said:


> I recently purchased the Triton TRA001 for router table use and I am quite pleased. I use two Ryobi RE600 routers for most of my hand held work. Some people do not like a heavy machine for hand held work but I find it is very stable and actually works to my advantage most of the time.
> 
> Regards Bob


You raise a good point Bob, many beginners think that they would have difficulty holding a heavy router but the fact is that in use the router is NEVER held unsupported, it either sits on the work-piece or a template and as you rightly point out it does actually work to one's advantage. Please believe me, I'm age 80 and only about 5'2" and have no difficulty using my big routers.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

kapeller said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> Again thank your for your valid comment. I did own two Makita routers one was a 3601B and the other was a 3600BR. Both of which died about 5 years ago.
> 
> ...


The Triton uses one VERY long spring and this detracts from the smooth gentle plunge of the Makita RP2301FC plus it's method of using guide bushes leaves a lot to be desired. Everyone of course is different, if this were not so there would be only one or perhaps two brands on the market. I base all my remarks and recommendations on lots and lots of practical experience over the last 40 years of routing. May I suggest that you go to a tool store and actually get the feel of these routers, operate the controls, then make a decision.


----------



## kapeller (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi Harry

Thanks for that insight into routers. I will take you suggestion on board and test the Triton TRA001 and the Makita RP2301FC.

This will also determine any significant weight difference between the two. So off to the tool shop I go.

Cheers!!!

Lou


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

An important test, plunge both routers first with the palm of your hand then with one finger and let us know if you find any difference Lou. Also examine what template guides are available and how they attach.


----------



## kapeller (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks Harry I will keep you posted


Cheers!!!

Lou


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I almost forgot to mention another BIG plus for the Makita, it's so easy to ski mount it and use a support as shown in these early shots of the 3600BR and 3612C and the holes are 12mm allowing for 27.5" ski rods.


----------



## kapeller (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks Harry I will take this information into consideration

Cheers!!!

Lou


----------



## kapeller (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi Harry

I have not come across the ski as show in your attachments.

What would one use this type of system for?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Lou, to save searching for photos, here is a link to what I posted a week or two ago in response to a similar question.

Router Forums - View Single Post - Skis introduced to shed....


----------



## kapeller (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi Harry

Very impressive. Thanks!!


----------



## kapeller (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi Harry

I went and looked at the Makita RP2301FC, a good unit. Main issue was the price. Around the $480.00 mark.

I ended getting the Triton TRA 001 for the table application. 

Thanks for your initial advice


----------

